# Advanced Conduit Bending Questions



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by 'not 180 degrees outside of each other'.

It_ kinda_ sounds like a rolling 90. But without some sort of visual, or a better description, I'm lost.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

No pictures?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Care to elaborate a little bit? Maybe a quick sketch or something?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Not sure what you mean by 'not 180 degrees outside of each other'.
> 
> It_ kinda_ sounds like a rolling 90. But without some sort of visual, or a better description, I'm lost.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sounds like a trick rolling bend.

The trick was to use the concentric bending procedure...

And rotate the EMT _repeatedly_ at each partial bend... with exact consistency.

This is best done with a radial protractor.

Cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck if you ever have to duplicate it.. :blink:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know what the term for this type of bend is but I know what you're describing. I have done a few of these, but never on anything bigger than 1" and I didn't have any formula. It was just guesswork, and I did end up with some scrap from failed attempts. 

Trying to do that on 4" sounds nightmarish. The guy must have really known what he was doing or was brave.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hero. He was a hero. :cool2:


----------



## john.watterson (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## john.watterson (Nov 27, 2015)

i tried adding a sketch but I have no idea how I tried to copy and paste and no luck (drawing is pretty bad though)


----------



## john.watterson (Nov 27, 2015)

regular offset on left and amazing one is on the right.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Put them on a photobucket account and copy the link.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

sounds like a cork screw bend
seen it done on 1 inch but not anything larger
not sure (its been a long time)
but i believe its done on 6 degree increments
a total of 18 bends 6 degree bend and 6 degree rotation


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Was it like this:


----------



## john.watterson (Nov 27, 2015)

this is the closest pic I could find. the pipe I saw he changed heights and direction with the two bends of the offset kinda like in this picture just without the couplings.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

john.watterson said:


> this is the closest pic I could find. the pipe I saw he changed heights and direction with the two bends of the offset kinda like in this picture just without the couplings.


these i believe are called concentric offset (of course i could be mistaken)
a corkscrew bend in the place of (2) 90 degree bends
if continued more than 360 degrees would literally look like a corkscrew or helical (what we used to make with hydraulic lines to prevent water hammer or cavitation in the hydraulic fluid)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

john.watterson said:


> this is the closest pic I could find. the pipe I saw he changed heights and direction with the two bends of the offset kinda like in this picture just without the couplings.


Those are 'fanned' bends, they wouldn't even rate as concentric.

The couplings drastically ease the build.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

To me, those are just rolling offsets. You find the veryical height the pipe must go. They find the horizontal measurement. The use the Pythagorean Theorem to find the distance between bends.

What I do is find something with a square corner that I can mark on. From the edge, pull you first measurement. From the same edge but 90 degrees off, pull the second measurement. The distance between your two marks will be the distance between bends of the offset.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> To me, those are just rolling offsets. You find the veryical height the pipe must go. They find the horizontal measurement. The use the Pythagorean Theorem to find the distance between bends.
> 
> What I do is find something with a square corner that I can mark on. From the edge, pull you first measurement. From the same edge but 90 degrees off, pull the second measurement. The distance between your two marks will be the distance between bends of the offset.


Yep ... and each one different... work of art !
Hoping he was paid by the hour :thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

... and of course there's an app for that !


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Rolling offset we all have made them= messed up offset

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

InPhase277 said:


> To me, those are just rolling offsets. You find the veryical height the pipe must go. They find the horizontal measurement. The use the Pythagorean Theorem to find the distance between bends.
> 
> What I do is find something with a square corner that I can mark on. From the edge, pull you first measurement. From the same edge but 90 degrees off, pull the second measurement. The distance between your two marks will be the distance between bends of the offset.


That is exactly what I was thinking when I saw them nothing more that a rolling offset in which someone used couplings to make their contribution to the trophy case less obvious.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

AK_sparky said:


> Was it like this:



Seen a few of those. Bet they're hell to pull wire through


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

redblkblu said:


> Seen a few of those. Bet they're hell to pull wire through


You're doing it all wrong ... you pull the wire in, THEN you bend the pipe :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Link to a job I was on back when I did real work. Lots of conduit. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/ductbank-photos-8638/


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Or do like one kid I saw and quit right after you run hundreds of feet with set screws shot THROUGH the pipe and right before quitting to work elsewhere


----------

